
Show HN: Behold is a tool for debugging large Python projects - robdmc
https://github.com/robdmc/behold
======
robdmc
Debugging large, stateful Python applications can be a hassle. In Django,
projects, for example, your logic can be spread across multiple files
containing models, views, managers, etc.

This tool will allow you to control debugging code in one module from within
another module. This can be very helpful in helping disentangle complex,
stateful code.

